# Lost Cockapoo!!!!



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog_blog.php?dogId=35782&status=Lost


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What a stunner Lulu is .... everyone in the North East area keep a look out .. Lulu needs her family xxx

Shirley thank you so much for posting this.. xxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I have put it on here and Cockapoochat forum plus my personal FB and our cockapoo owners FB page and we have put it on the front page of our website too.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Just bumping this- Lulu still missing


----------



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

oh this is so sad :-( i couldnt bring myself to look at the link and see her cute face! Fingers crossed for Lulu xxxx


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Poor Lulu - hope she's found safe and well 

I've posted the link on my FB too - can't help to spread the word


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> Poor Lulu - hope she's found safe and well
> 
> I've posted the link on my FB too - can't help to spread the word


 Thanks


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Have emailed owner for an update today. They had a possible sighting 15 miles up north but sadly nothing came of this and Lulu is still missing. They have had media coverage and have some more on Thursday. Hope we get some good news soon. 

Our thoughts are with you x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I am sorry to have to say that lulu has sadly gone to the Bridge 

Lulu was found by a hedge near to her home. No more details are known at present.

My heartfelt sympathy to Claire and her family.


RIP sweet Lulu -sweet dreams xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

This is so sad  My thoughts are with Claire and her family.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

So sorry to see poor lulu didnt make it home. Rip lulu.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear this and can't begin to imagine what claire and her family are going through. RIP Lulu xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

How sad,poor lulu,my thoughts are with her family xxx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I am so so upset for LuLu and her family - RIP lovely little Cockapoo xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

How tragic and upsetting - I can't imagine how the family must be feeling


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hope they find that she died of natural causes - that should bring them some comfort at least. The family know they did everything to find her. Heartsick for them. Poor wee Lulu.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, poor Lulu, feel so sad for Claire and her family. Our thoughts are with them.

Ian & Helen


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

My thoughts are with Claire and her family, RIP xxx 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.762397,-8.374863


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

OMG! How very sad, I've read all the comments on the lost dog link with my eyes full of tears:-( I'm sure I can speak for all the ILMC owners and say that we all send you & your family huge hugs and we are all thinking of you at this very sad time x x x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG i'm so sad to hear this  RIP! xx


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

oh my god that is awful poor thing xx


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Omg the first thread I read today and I have tears in my eyes, let's just hope she didn't suffer too much.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I have taken this off the Facebook page to give some closure to all of us cockapoo lovers and owners.More tears x

"A farmer found Lulu approx 3 miles from home,she was resting just over a fence on the roadside. 
Lulu looked just how she had the last time we saw her, the only tell tale sign was blood from her ear. Lulu did not look like a dog that had been there long, she had not lost weight and showed no signs of a dog that had been roaming but more of a dog that had been cared for!
I spoke with our vet who said the injury would fit with a road traffic accident, we considered looking into this further but decided we could never get the answers we wanted and that it was time to put our Lulu to rest x
I can't begin to tell you how grateful we are for all the help & support this group has given us over the last month. People all over the Uk have shared and wrote such kind messages, some we will never meet so want to take this opportunity to say a heartfelt thank you x x 
For those a little closer to home, you have been amazing thank you so much x x
My 'southern star' started this group up and running, she promised to find Lulu.... the outcome was not what we all wished for.... but we did get her home, so thank you Heidi x x"


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

so so so sad


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG im crying thats so awful poor Lulu RIP


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I still cry every time i think about this as i just feel for Lulu and her family. Nadine, thanks for adding the update.

RIP Lulu xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

DONNA said:


> OMG im crying thats so awful poor Lulu RIP


Me too! How tragically sad.


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

how tragic.......very upset


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

RIP Lulu and much love to all the family  x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Such sad news. My heart goes out to the family XXX


----------

